
On Trying to Be Better Men - beefhash
https://medium.com/@rafi0t/on-trying-to-be-better-men-227d2aad6670
======
angersock
> _This is generally my approach: if I feel like the person won’t fix their
> behavior real fast, I will do my best to exclude them. They won’t speak at
> events I manage, I won’t send work their way, I won’t help them when they
> come to me with questions, I’ll warn other people to stay away from them,
> and I’ll keep an eye on events they participate in and people they work
> with._

This sort of approach is something I find personally distasteful. Why do
people think that using the same tactics that were used to blackball groups in
the past is going to somehow avoid abuses in the future? Why do people think
that confessing "hey, if I don't agree with you on <assumed innate guilt of
white cishet males>, I'm going to try to ruin your career and reputation" is
going to do anything other than antagonize and drive away people?

